# 410 Hevi-shot



## Cinder (Sep 2, 2003)

Does anybody know where a person could buy 410 shells loaded with Hevi-shot, tungsten, or bismuth? Thanks.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Bismuth Cartridge Company loads .410 ammo. Check with Scheel's All Sports in Fargo.


----------



## fishead (Feb 25, 2005)

Try this web site.
http://www.ballisticproducts.com/bpi/1p ... le_now.htm


----------



## pennsyltucky (Oct 30, 2005)

i load my own with hevi-shot 6's in 444 marlin brass. 10g herco pushes 5/8 oz hevi 1175fps or 1/2oz 1250-1280. i just use the federal wads and havent had any problems


----------

